# Review Of My New MIG Welder



## Jimbo (Mar 5, 2011)

Great Write up Randy. As a fellow self taught Home Shop welder, I appreciate the difficultys faced with welding. The 120V option will sure come in handy when you need to weld away from the shop. I have a Lincoln 175- 240V MIG and it is a good welder for my needs. 

The benefits of a quality welder shows up in the welds inself. It is easier to weld and to hold a quality weld along the work. You will also have many years of great service from it.

What MIG wire do you use? I tried the Lincoln but switched to Hobart and the better results were apparent even with my limited skills.

I am sure you take all the precautions with galvanized metal, but it bears repeating for the others starting out- have plenty of ventilation, grind or don't use it. It is not worth getting sick over inhaling the fumes. I am sure you have read all the horror stories and IMHO it takes a good amount to get sick, but who knows, some people are sensitive and it may not take much.

Jim


----------

